# Imac 3.06Ghz + Videoprojecteur BenQ MP720P



## ynohtna (17 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau venu dans le monde Mac depuis 4 jours, j'ai acheté un Imac 24 Pouces 3.06Ghz avec Carte graphiques Nvidia 8800GS 512 Mo, OS X Léopard, il fonctionne parfaitement.

Je voudrais connecter mon videoprojecteur Benq MP720P via adaptateur mini-DVI vers Vga à la prise VGA de mon projecteur.
J'ai essayer beaucoup de manipulation (débrancher, rebrancher, allumer le mac en 1er, le videoproj en 1er, détecter les moniteurs ......) rien ne fonctionne, je n'ai pas d'affichage sur le projecteur.

J'ai lu sur plusieurs forums des discussions concernant le même problème avec d'autres types de videoprojecteur, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen de resoudre mon problème.

Le projecteur est en 1024*768 natif, j'ai donc paramétrer le 2ème affichage dans cette résolution. J'accède à ces paramètres en faisant "rassembler les fenêtre" dans les préférences moniteurs, et là une 2ème fenêtre apparait portant le nom de mon projecteur : MP720P, avec les choix de résolutions et de fréquence (1024*768 en 60Hz), il existe même un profil pour le calibrer. 

Pour information, mon installation videoproj est en place depuis 2 ans, avec un PC, un décodeur Numéricable, une freebox HD, tous fonctionnent à merveille, que ce soit en VGA, DVI, S-video ou S-vhs.

J'ai aussi installé XP avec BootCamp, pas plus de résultats. La carte graphique reconnait le projecteur dans les paramètres Nvidia, mais pas d'affichage.

Je suis preneur de toute bonne idée.

Lien décrivant mon projecteur : BenQ France - Electronique Grand Public précisant qu'il est compatible Macintosh.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## flette (17 Juin 2008)

As tu essayé d'afficher sur un écran VGA et non sur le projecteur et quelle que soit la résolution peu importe juste pour vérifier que le signal sort bien ?


----------



## ynohtna (18 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

je viens de tester avec un écran de même marque que le videoprojecteur, ça fonctionne parfaitement sans aucun réglage en 1280*1024 en 75Hz. Connexion VGA et aussi DVI, tout fonctionne.
Je désespère, j'ai fait tous les forums possibles et imaginables, j'ai appelé les supports Apple et Benq, personne ne trouve de solutions.
Je vais tout de même pas ramener mon Imac à la FNAC et reprendre un PC !!!!!

A l'aideeeeeeee

merci d'avance


----------



## flette (19 Juin 2008)

Très bizarre ton affaire. Perso j'ai déjà branché mon PB 12" sur des benq chez des clients et jamais de pb. Si en VGA cela fonctionne sur un autre écran, c'est qu'il y a bien un signal ce serait donc le projecteur qui n'aime pas. Mais de l'autre côté si ton projo fonctionne avec un PC ????
Si tu n'est pas trop loin de chez Benq, tu peux peut être y emmener ton Mac pour tester sur d'autres modèles ?


----------



## ynohtna (19 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

merci pour les propositions, en fait elles m'ont amené à faire un test du cable de 10 m du vidéoprojecteur.

Au début, pas de signal, donc j'incrimine le câble, et puis je reviens vers mon Imac et je teste tout de même une détection d'écran. Et là, reconnaissance parfaite, image impeccable sur mon LCD BenQ FP93V.
Donc je l'éteins, je rebranche le vidéoprojecteur, je l'allume et là Oh miracle apparait mon fond d'écran d'Imac !!!!!!!

Juste pour voir je regarde comment il apparait dans les préférences moniteurs, et en fait je suis rester paramétrer sur le LCD BenQ FP93V !!!

Maintenant je n'ose plus redémarrer l'Imac de peur de perdre l'image.

Savez vous si quand on redémarre, Mac OS relance une détection des moniteurs ou pas ? si oui, peut on bloquer le choix du 2ème moniteur sur un écran que l'on a choisi et pas sur le modèle branché ?

A priori le problème vient donc du profil de mon MP720P qui doit être mal configuré dans MacOSX

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Cyroul (19 Juin 2008)

C'est une manip de base, mais comme tu es nouveaux dans le monde mac et que je ne sais pas ou en sont tes connaissances, je préfère te donner ce conseil au cas ou. Si tu le connaissais tant mieux.

Quand tu branche ton écran externe et/ou ton projecteur, est ce que tu fais bien "Détecter les moniteurs" ? Cette commande est visible dans la barre des menus. 

Si elle n'y est pas, tu peux toujours l'avoir dans "Ecran" dans les paramètres systèmes.

Tiens nous au courant.

Edit : Oups je viens de te relire, effectivement tu as bien fait la détection. Essais quand même plusieurs fois, après plusieurs rebranchement, ce genre de chose m'est déjà arrivé.


----------



## ynohtna (20 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Comme prévu, ce matin au démarrage le vidéoprojecteur ne marche plus.

J'ai ouvert un ticket au support Apple, l'idée est de forcer le choix du 2ème moniteur et de faire croire à Mac OS qu'au bout du cable se trouve un simple écran LCD.

Si quelqu'un sait faire, je prends la solution, je dois avoir le Niveau 2 du support dans la matinée.

A priori problème de drivers MacOs pour le BenQ MP720P.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## ntx (20 Juin 2008)

Cherche les fichiers de paramétrages qui correspondent à tes deux configurations (écran et projo), met le fichier du projo de côté et essaie de copier le fichier pour l'écran avec le nom du fichier pour le projo. Ca suffira peut être pour tromper l'OS ?


----------



## flette (21 Juin 2008)

Pour pousser l'idée de ntx.
Les profils ont l'air stockés dans des fichiers "DisplayProductID-xxxxx"
Tu peux pet être essayer d'en faire un perso. ça s'ouvre avec Texteedit tu gardes le nom et les entêtes de ton projo, et dans le fichier sous les entêtes tu colles les valeurs de l'écran TFT.
Nb : j'y connais rien, jamais fait, c'est de la bidouille alors sauvegarde avant toute manip.

Des manip pareilles c'est digne de Windows... un coup à retourner sur le PC ;-))


----------



## ynohtna (26 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci de vos propositions, je vais tester aujourd'hui, j'ai pas eu le temps avant.
Le support Mac remonte le problème aux ingénieurs apple aux USA, pas de retour prévu avant plusieurs semaines.
En attendant j'ai acheté le connecteur min-DVI vers video/S-video, image crade pour afficher le bureau , mais pour les vidéos plein écran c'est supportable.

J'espère que vos idées vont fonctionner, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## ynohtna (24 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

je viens de rentrer de vacances, pas de solutions à mon problème, dernier recours proposé par le support Apple : SwitchResX mais cela ne marche pas plus, je n'arrive même pas à créer une config et a l'utiliser après redémarrage, elle n'apparait plus.

A votre bon coeur !!!!!!


----------



## Gz' (25 Juillet 2008)

J'avais un problème plus ou moins similaire avec ma TV et mon mac mini, impossible de mettre le mini dans la résolution native de la tv,  le problème venait du câble, j'ai changé le câble pour je ne sais plus quelle raison et ça marche impeccablement depuis !

J'avais un câble de  10 mètres et je suis passé à un câble de taille "normale" (1mètre et quelques)


----------



## ynohtna (25 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Suite et fin, dans la poursuite de mon idée de contourner le système, j'ai acheté un vidéo splitter (servant normalement pour afficher la même image sur 2 écrans).

Mac Os le reconnait comme un moniteur VGA tout simple et voila le problème est réglé, le vidéoprojecteur fonctionne à merveille et je peux même afficher l'image du vidéoprojecteur sur un 3ème écran en même temps.

Merci tout de même pour le temps passé sur cet incident.

PS : comment passe ton le sujet en RESOLU ?


----------



## flette (26 Juillet 2008)

ynohtna a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite et fin, dans la poursuite de mon idée de contourner le système, j'ai acheté un vidéo splitter (servant normalement pour afficher la même image sur 2 écrans).
> 
> ...



Sujet résolu est exagéré.
Comme tu l'as écrit tu as contourné le pb avec pragmatisme, mais sur le fond rien de changé puisque le Mac ne veux toujours pas reconnaître le projecteur.


----------

